# Mod Dog Howl O Ween party in Boca Raton



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#0000ff">WHAT a hit Archie and Mr Wookie were. When they were walking the "purple" carpet, cameras were flashing like nuts! Everyone was talking at once, I could hardly stand it. There were so many people at Mod Dog for the party that was suppose to be outside, it started to rain so they had to pull everyone indoors, it was crowded for sure.

Anyway here is the third place winner... Pug as a Sheep. This costume was VERY cute!










Second place winners, Archie the horse and Mr Wookie the cowboy. Giddy Up Doggie, we can do it.










Frist place winner, Fruit Of The Loom. I do not understand how this doggie could stand all those balloons on him.










WHAT DID WE WIN? Thank you so much Pat for helping Mr Wookie become the cowboy he could be. We got lots of very nice comments about Wookie's Vest, thank you Sassy for sharing your Mommy's time with us.











To me, this is the greatest prize of all, a content doggie.











Archie was a GREAT horse, he and Mr Wookie really thrilled the crowd.

Yeah, off to a few more parties in the next several days. Hope the weather clears up for them.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Wookie is just the most adorable cowboy ever!!! :wub: :wub: I would love to win the gift basket in the last picture!!!  :heart: 

Wookie is just precious, Melanie!!! :wub2: Cute pictures!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't stop giggling that costume is to die for. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Those are such cute pictures! Mr. Wookies vest is adorable and as usual, Pat did a wonderful job!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! Great costumes!! Pat did an excellent job!! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great costume :smilie_daumenpos: I would love to win a Wookie in a basket. :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mel , those costumes all made me smile  FABULOUS . That Pug looks exactly like my dogs friend Minky  Sarah


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I'm so glad Mr. Wookie placed in the costume contest! He's absolutely adorable, that's for sure! I think the sheep should have gotten 1st place over the fruit of the loom doggy...clever, but it's just balloons. :huh: 

I can't believe Mr. Wookie stayed on his horse! lol

That looks like a nice gift basket, too...I LOVE those toys! Too cute!*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

HOW CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I love the last picture. It is frame worthy. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All very clever costumes! I loved the little sheep. So inventive! Melanie, nice to see
sweet Wookie's face! He looked darling.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh cowboy Wookie :wub: you can come to Idaho anytime beautiul boy. I loved his little cowboy hat a vest. Wookie you have the cutest horse I have ever seen.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just want to know one thing........how did mr balloon man win over Mr Wookie and Archie???? Wookie looks so cute, you just want to grab him and cuddle with him!!!!! Congrats to Wookie and great job on the outfit Pat!!!!!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.congrats.he too cute. :wub: yep and my jessica is a cowgirl.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awesome Melanie! Mr. Wookie is the most adorable little cowboy! Congratulations.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pictures :wub: Wookie is adorable as ever :wub:


----------



## tequilou59 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wowwwwwww! Your cowboy is so, so so, so, cute....

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Mr Wookie looks very confident on his ride! Thanks for sharing these pictures Melanie! I love seeing your handsome little guy! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How CUTE! Mel, did Mr. Wookie stay on Archie's back by himself???? That is priceless! I love seeing all the doggies in their Halloween get ups! Some people are just so imaginative! 

Congratulations!!!! Great Prize basket. 

(I received a $25 gift cert to split with my friend  ....but the bragging rights are priceless) :thmbup:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

How adorable!!! :biggrin: Mr. Wookie & his "horse" are too cute for words, Mel!! :Sooo cute: I, also, loved the little sheep! :two thumbs up:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh! Archie and Mr. Wookie are about the cutest things I have every seen. How in the world did you get Mr. Wookie to stay on Archie's back?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

They look so cute! Mr. Wookie has to be the cutest cowboy ever!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, Great costumes!!!! Wookie and Archie make a great team :yahoo:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Mr. Wookie is just cute beyond words. :wub: :wub: I love seeing pictures of him. Nice basket of goodies too!

Pat, the vest was perfect. Great job. :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Archie and Mr. Wookie look adorable!!!!!!!!! ... must have been so much fun to see them walking around like that!! I'd have had to give the first place!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Oct 25 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657763


> <span style="color:#0000ff">WHAT a hit Archie and Mr Wookie were. When they were walking the "purple" carpet, cameras were flashing like nuts! Everyone was talking at once, I could hardly stand it. There were so many people at Mod Dog for the party that was suppose to be outside, it started to rain so they had to pull everyone indoors, it was crowded for sure.
> 
> Second place winners, Archie the horse and Mr Wookie the cowboy. Giddy Up Doggie, we can do it.
> 
> ...



Congrats Mel! :chili: Wookie and Archie certainly make a cuddly team. I agree that Wookie/Archie should have won 1st over the balloon dog. Too bad the judges didn't take the whole concept into consideration. I mean.....getting two fluffs to cooperate is much more difficult than leading a dog on a leash. Wonder what would have happened if balloon doggie would have suddenly gotten the itchies? :HistericalSmiley: 

I just wanted to mention just in case anyone was worried about Wookie riding his horse. I know Wookie has used Archie as a horse before. But when designing the vest we decided to add 2 D-rings so that Mel could hook a safety lead to Wookie. One D-ring was in the back bottom (like normal) and there was a 2nd D-ring added underneath the tummy for added safety. Not only was the costume cute...........it is doggie/rider safe. 

<span style="color:#ff0000">*Congrats again Mel and Wookie! Giddy Up little Doggie.*


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Those are such cute pictures! That sheep is too funny :rofl: I cant tell where the dog is. Mr. Wookie makes an adorable cowboy...and that vest :rochard:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Mr.Wookie and Archie looked MARVELOUS!!!! YAY!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats Mel & Wookie :aktion033: . Little cowboy Wookie is just priceless. :wub: Very original, & I think they should have won. Love the pic of Wookie in the gift basket, what a precious little face.


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

O Melanie and Mr. Wookie, thank you so much for putting a big smile on my face. That was exactly what I needed after Gabbana taking reserve junior winners bitch today... :bysmilie: (I so needed that point, and the junior winners bitch was already a junior champion.... bummer!) 

Gabbana and I love you, Wookie and Melanie! :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Too cute for words. :biggrin: :biggrin: Mr. Wookie is such a S-T-A-R!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a great costume. Congratulations. :woohoo2: CUTE pictures.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

How so very cute! Great idea.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl: Mr. Wookie is always on the back of Mr. Archie :smrofl: he is such a good rider. I love all the pictures. too cute :wub: :wub: 

Mr. Wookies vest was just perfect. congrats :sHa_banana:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Giddyup! What a great looking cowboy Mr. Wookie is! Thanks for sharing the pics. Loved seeing his sweet face! Congrats! Looks like a great basket of goodies, too!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute! the vest is even cuter on the wookie man. pat had showed it to me b4 it was sent and i thought it was adorable!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

That is almost more fun than we should be allowed to have-thank you so much for sharing it all with us.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG too cute!!!! What a great cowboy team!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah for Wookie! What a clever idea. Mel you live in such a fun place!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, how cute!!! Those pictures are ADORABLE!!! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#0000ff">Thank you all for your kind comments. And, I found out a bit after the "awarding of prizes" that the Fruit Of The Loom doggie's Mom is a very regular customer of Mod Dog's groomer................. so.......... who knows if that is why he won or not. I did think his costume was well made and I LOVED the Pug's costume as the Sheep. That was very well put together. It was felt with cotton balls glued all over it. Personally I was surprised that Mr Wookie and Archie did place. There were many other very creative costumes there. I didn't have my camera, my daughter was taking the photos, so she didn't care so much, like I would about taking everyone's photo. :shocked: 

Anyway, again thank you all for thinking Archie and Mr Wookie should have taken first place. Perhaps they will on Tuesday night? Who knows? HAHAHAHA! 

Pat, thanks for clearing up that Mr Wookie was on the saddle perfectly safe and sound. You did put the D rings in great places and Archies Daddy, put the clip on the saddle after we got the Vest so it would be in the exact right place. Almost no one saw us clip Mr Wookie onto the saddle and everyone kept asking me, "is that dog safe?" It was making ME nervous a bit that so many kept asking me that... as if I didn't care about his welfare. OH well, they don't know how much I love, LOVE that little Cowboy.

Did I mention, I LOVE this time of year? B) 

enJOY!
Melanie

</span>


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG that is way too cute! Mr. Wookie is such a good little cowboy. I don't think I could have gotten my girls to stay on the horse. Great pictures and that looked like so much fun.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats to you and Mr. Wookie!! He is so, so, so cuuute!!! :wub: 

Wookie should have placed first, though, in my opinion!

He looks like the cutest stuffed animal in that gift basket. :wub: 

What a face. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww congrats on 2nd place, Wookie and Archie both look adorable.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I sure do miss those fun times. It still is so amazing to me that our beloved Archie passed away a short time before Mr Wookie did.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I was so sad to hear that Wookie passed away. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Melanie -- I know that we all miss Mr. Wookie. He was such a specail boy. But, of course, you miss him most. You know that Bonnie will have another one ready for you whenever you're ready.

And how's married life? I'm so happy for you.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow...there's some people on that thread that I haven't seen on here for ages....some familiar names....I remember how cute & small Mr. Wookie was...so sad to hear of his passing.

Hugs, Blanche & The Malty Crew


----------

